# K-3800



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone else here use the ridgid K-3800 drum machine besides me and redwood???if so I have some questions on the cables that come with the kit when you buy machine 3/8” and 1/2” to be exact


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Damn, you haven't been spending time on PZ. There's several threads I've started since. Several on the Ridgid forum too. I am proud to say I have influenced several guys to purchase that machine! :smile:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

What is your question? I have 3 drums : 1/2" with the 5/8" end then I have a second drum with the 3/8" and a sink drum loaded with a 5/16"


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I almost forgot about redwood. You sure must have been busy, to miss out of such discussions. Tango and fixitright got me convinced that that is the machine to go with. I'll be buying one myself some time soon.

I can't give you any insight on it, sorry.

I do though have a question myself to Tango about what the difference is between the 1/4" and 5/16" cable?

I was thinking of getting the 1/2" for 2" drains and maybe inside the house 3" clog. The 3/8" for 11/2" drains. The 1/4" for going through tub overflow and old 11/4" galvanised drains.

Will the 5/16" cable navigate old crusted up 11/4" galvanised pipes and tub drains.?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> I almost forgot about redwood. You sure must have been busy, to miss out of such discussions. Tango and fixitright got me convinced that that is the machine to go with. I'll be buying one myself some time soon.
> 
> I can't give you any insight on it, sorry.
> 
> ...


I'll elaborate in the lounge, too much info for diy...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> What is your question? I have 3 drums : 1/2" with the 5/8" end then I have a second drum with the 3/8" and a sink drum loaded with a 5/16"




I have the 1/2” cable and the 3/8” cable but I’m having trouble getting those thick ends of the cable to go thru 90’s and traps,I hate the way the cable is made,it like it extra wrapped at the end and this is the reason it keeps it from bending and going thru 90’s and traps,I can take the 1/2” cable on my k-400 and go thru everything no problems at all,Marvin at Allan j Coleman sold me a leader for the 1/2” cable and it helped a little bit but say I have to go thru a closet bend,I try the 3800 but when it won’t go I get that Mickey Mouse 400 and go right thru it,the problems is the cables,they are to much heavy duty on the end right behind the snap on fitting for heads,have you ran into this yet???


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I use a k3800 for everyday stuff as well... I usually bend the end of my cable on a angle on purpose guides though lots of 90s even the odd 1 1\2 trap buried in a ceiling below... eventually the cable will get soft where you bend it ill cut it off stretch it out and use the bulbous part of the cable like a normal auger bit.. However seeing as these cables are 200 bucks here is a solution for you guys who don't want to mess up that pretty cable.. 

Go buy a straight auger hook but and bend it on 22 if you can sometimes a vise helps.. The reason i usually don't use bits is that after a while.. you'll notice the locking pins on both cable and actual bit themselves loosen up and if lost cutters so usually when its a new cable ill bend it right away and once it gets soft ill cut it off bend the cable into a j and use that...


The cable when its straight wont navigate multiple 90s just way to hard also i find once it gets worn in it gets nice and flexible.. Drop heads are junk i find only use it if absolutely necessary they break way too easy spade bit and straight auger bent my fav.. 2" cutter can come in handy bulb heads good for linty laundry lines hard grease.. I dont use bigger cable at all.. But it'd be nice to use some of those 7/8" ends for 2nd floor bathrooms.. however if its a second floor ill usually put my 5/8" general through with 3" blade bust through hard cast bottoms and wipes and roots if they are in lower end


I find that if its something really hard and large k3800 will bog down so usually 3" max for me also if bathtub and toilet full.. ill go through vanity with 3/8" to clear and if i feel there is still more pull toilet snake it with a sewer machine


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Small cables, 5/16" & 1/4" get ran from one of my K-45AF's. 



I have a Spartan 100 and it would just seem weird running such small cables from a large machine.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Small cables, 5/16" & 1/4" get ran from one of my K-45AF's.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Spartan 100 and it would just seem weird running such small cables from a large machine.


Yes the Spartan 100 has to much Torque for that small cable, 
It will wind up in the drum, 
But it works in the Ridge 3800 because it doe's not run at that hi of a speed, 
or has as much Torque :biggrin:
By the way I have run both machines for years,


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> Small cables, 5/16" & 1/4" get ran from one of my K-45AF's.
> 
> I have a Spartan 100 and it would just seem weird running such small cables from a large machine.


I was confusing the k45 and the k40.


I got a *k40af* a couple years ago, I hate it. The cables it came with are garbage, holding the paddle is killer on the hands, and the guide hose folds over and grips the cable so it can't run. Also, it's impossible to push of pull the cable in and out of the machine by hand. I kept it on the van for almost 3 years and then gave it the boot. Used it a lot for like 6 months. After that every couple weeks I would get desperate and try it again but it would always disappoint.



ABSOLUTE GARBAGE.












.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> I was confusing the k45 and the k40.
> 
> 
> I got a *k40af* a couple years ago, I hate it. The cables it came with are garbage, holding the paddle is killer on the hands, and the guide hose folds over and grips the cable so it can't run. Also, it's impossible to push of pull the cable in and out of the machine by hand. I kept it on the van for almost 3 years and then gave it the boot. Used it a lot for like 6 months. After that every couple weeks I would get desperate and try it again but it would always disappoint.
> ...







Yeah that guide hose really is really annoying. If you have a K-40 it's best to detach the guide hose/feeder paddles and just use your hands.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> Yeah that guide hose really is really annoying. If you have a K-40 it's best to detach the guide hose/feeder paddles and just use your hands.





I never thought of that to be honest. Maybe I can order the drive head from the general drz and mount it to the front.


My manager just bought the k40 without asking me. The major thing I like about the drz is I ccould swap the corded drill for a cordless. Also it runs just like my big snake.










.


----------

